# Bevel bit



## rvhink (Oct 4, 2011)

Im looking for a router bit that will cut a bevel edge on3/4" plywood. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Any bevel bit will do that. Good ones last longer. You should be able to find the 45 degree ones at just about any store that sells bits. Other angles are available but might be harder to find unless you go mail order.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rvhink said:


> Im looking for a router bit that will cut a bevel edge on3/4" plywood. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!!!!


MLCS Chamfer Router Bits


----------

